# PHP Reseller Script



## CoderX (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche ein gutes wenn möglich kostenloses PHP Reseller Script, mit dem ich den Usern ein wenig WebSpace mit einstellbaren Traffic sowie Dateilimit anbieten kann.

Kennt jemand ein geeignetes Script?

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.


Gruß
coderX


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. April 2006)

Es gibt kein reines PHP-Resellerscript. Das ist aus Sicherheitsgründen absolut nicht zu empfehlen. Es müssen Systemdateien ausgelesen und editiert werden, und PHP sollte NIEMALS zugriff auf Systemdateien erhalten (es sei denn das System ist nicht im Internet).
Die meisten Systeme sind also meist eine kombination aus mehreren Technologien. Man muss also Root-Zugriff auf den Server haben.

Beispiele:
pdadmin (kostenlose version mit eingeschränkter benutzeranzahl)
webmin (kostenlos)

Eine wesentlich sichere Wahl ist Webspace zu mieten, der extra für Reseller geeignet ist (gibt es bei vielen Hostern, z. B. von 1&1, Hosteurope, usw.).


----------



## Dr Dau (7. April 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine wesentlich sichere Wahl ist Webspace zu mieten, der extra für Reseller geeignet ist (gibt es bei vielen Hostern, z. B. von 1&1, Hosteurope, usw.).


Sehe ich genauso.
Zumal es auch die Frage ist in wie weit der Wiederverkauf überhaupt erlaubt ist, wenn der Webspace kein Resellerpacket ist.
Ob für das anbieten vom Webspace Geld genommen wird oder nicht, dürfte für den Hoster dabei wahrscheilich unerheblich sein.

Mal abgesehen davon, wie sollen die User ihre Dateien hochladen?
Wenn Du nicht für jeden ein eigenen FTP-Account anlegen kannst, bleiben nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du gibst jedem deine Zuagngsdaten.  
2. Du machst ein Webinterface mit dem mittels PHP hochgeladen werden kann, hierbei wird es aber wahrscheinlich durch Einstellungen der php.ini zu Einschränkungen kommen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

